# Hochseeangeln in Bremer oder Cuxhaven?



## Werderjung (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob es in Bremer oder Cuxhaven eine möglichkeit zum Hochseeangeln gibt? Ich finde nur Kutter vor den Ostfriesischen Inseln oder in Büsum. Kann das sein, oder bin ich einfach zu blind...

Hatte vor auf Makrelen zu angeln.

Für jede Meldung dankbar!

Viele Grüße,

Frank


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Bremer oder Cuxhaven?*

Hallo Frank,
wenn du auf Makrele mit dem Kutter willst hast du nur die Möglichkeit von Büsum, oder der Ostfriesischen Küste, oder aber von Holland aus.
Wir fahren am 8.7.2011 wieder von Bensersiel aus mit der Möwe auf Makrelen angeln. Mit der Möwe haben wir bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß Jürgen:vik:#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Bremer oder Cuxhaven?*

Tach Frank ! Fahr nach Burhave , von dort fahren die Kutter nicht so lange wie von Cuxhaven . Vorher besser anrufen , wegen Reservierung ! Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Werderjung (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Bremer oder Cuxhaven?*

Vielen Dank Euch Beiden!

@Wobblerfan
Hast Du eine Telefonnummer für den Kutter in Burhave?
Ich kann keine im Netz finden?


----------



## Hochseeangler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Bremer oder Cuxhaven?*



Werderjung schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch Beiden!
> 
> @Wobblerfan
> Hast Du eine Telefonnummer für den Kutter in Burhave?
> Ich kann keine im Netz finden?



Hallo,

ich habe diesen kurzen Thread mitverfolgt......Aber: seit wann gibt es einen (Angel-)Kutter in Burhave ?? Das wäre mir neu! Selbst "nebenan" in Federwardersiel gibt es zwar noch Kutter, die fahren aber eher zum Krabbenfischen als zum Angeln!

Ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren!!

Gruß

Hochseeangler


----------



## AAlfänger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Bremer oder Cuxhaven?*

Moin,moin
ich war ebenso überrascht, denn mir war auch kein Kutter in Burhave oder Fedderwardersiel bekannt, der Angeltouren macht.

MFG Jürgen#h


----------



## Hochseeangler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Bremer oder Cuxhaven?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> kannst dich an den Bremer Hochsee-Sportfischer e.V. wenden. Die machen regelmäßig Angeltouren. Auch Gäste sind gern gesehen.
> 
> http://www.bremer-hochsee-sportfischer.de/aktuell.htm
> 
> Wolle



Ja, das kann ich bestätigen.......#6

fishmanxxl


----------

